# New to forum and martial arts!



## Superperson (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi!

My name is Tiffany and I'm new to this forum and to marital arts in general. I took Karate in college but only took one class and got to a yellow belt. I loved it but at the time was unable continue due to fiances. skip some time and now I'm going at it again! I'm currently taking Hapkido with a little Teakwondo mixed in. I love it! 
I exercise/ train 6 times a week to get my body martial arts shape as my goal is to be the best I can be! I hope to achieve a black belt one day. 
It's nice to find a forum about martial arts so we can all come together and help and answer questions. nice to meet all of you!


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

Welcome.


But wait you got a yellow belt after one class??....wow you're probably better off that you didn't stay there lol


----------



## Superperson (Jul 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Welcome.
> 
> 
> But wait you got a yellow belt after one class??....wow you're probably better off that you didn't stay there lol



Oh it was a college course so it went on for i believe four months or so!


----------



## Buka (Jul 8, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Tiffany.


----------



## pdg (Jul 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> But wait you got a yellow belt after one class??....wow you're probably better off that you didn't stay there lol



Hmm, taking one class means different things in different places


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 8, 2018)

pdg said:


> Hmm, taking one class means different things in different places


I figured she meant one course (e.g. PhyEd 103 - Intro to Karate). It’s not uncommon for people to say “I took a class in such-and-such in college” when they really mean they took an entire semester on the topic.

Welcome to MartialTalk, Tiffany!


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello & welcome! 
Be sure to have fun & show us your progress.


----------



## Superperson (Jul 8, 2018)

Deafdude#5 said:


> Hello & welcome!
> Be sure to have fun & show us your progress.


Thank you and defiantly! How do I show progress? I might need to find a way to get videos of my training now and doing my forms and then take more down the line as i get better.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jul 8, 2018)

Superperson said:


> Thank you and defiantly! How do I show progress? I might need to find a way to get videos of my training now and doing my forms and then take more down the line as i get better.


Check the FAQ section


----------



## pdg (Jul 8, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I figured she meant one course (e.g. PhyEd 103 - Intro to Karate). It’s not uncommon for people to say “I took a class in such-and-such in college” when they really mean they took an entire semester on the topic.



Yep, and that's a rare phrase here. If you say you took a class, you took A class.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 8, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Anarax (Jul 9, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 10, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Tiffany . That's great to hear you're enjoying your training!

It's a great forum so feel free to post away, great to have you here


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## donald1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Michele123 (Jul 13, 2018)

Welcome!  Last fall I started Taekwondo after 18 years off from karate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

